# I rated a passenger 4 stars, then I get 4 stars



## zdaddy (Oct 6, 2020)

I picked this guy up, kinda pricky guy who commented that when I made a sharp left to pick him up at the Uber pickup I screeched my tires very loud and everyone was looking at me,commanded me roll down the back window, not even a "please" to talk to guard at the end of the ride I always say it was a pleasure driving you today (which I say to everyone) his response was "I know", so when he exited I gave him 4 stars, to which I get my first 4 star and of course NO TIP,, so what advantage does a driver have for giving out low stars to passengars,, it just screws us in the end as they know where its coming from.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

zdaddy said:


> when he exited I gave him 4 stars, to which I get my first 4 star and of course NO TIP,, so what advantage does a driver have for giving out low stars to passengars


Any driver who doesn’t give cash-tip-in-hand is already getting one star from me. By the sound of this paxhole’s attitude, I’m speculating he was hoping to get his ass kicked.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Lyft rating system , so much better.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

zdaddy said:


> I picked this guy up, kinda pricky guy who commented that when I made a sharp left to pick him up at the Uber pickup I screeched my tires very loud and everyone was looking at me,commanded me roll down the back window, not even a "please" to talk to guard at the end of the ride I always say it was a pleasure driving you today (which I say to everyone) his response was "I know", so when he exited I gave him 4 stars, to which I get my first 4 star and of course NO TIP,, so what advantage does a driver have for giving out low stars to passengars,, it just screws us in the end as they know where its coming from.


Total ****-ing BS, we as drivers don't know who the hell rated us 4 stars,
and when we got the rating, a passanger with with a low rating, unless below 4.69 or lower and even then,
says nothing about the rider, but a driver below 4.8 tells a passanger all they need to know.. lol
i had a low passanger rating for about year and i tip, know why i had the low rating,
i was letting my mom ride with me she had a walker about 2 minutes to load her in car
and it did not go pass the 3 minutes we as passanger are given to load car and i would
give driver $5 bucks as soon as we in car plus the tip at end of trip, what did my low passanger tell othe drivers about me,
nothing, any driver not picking me and my mom up do to my low rating, drivers missed a $10 to 25 fare plus a 10 to $15 tip
due to a clown driver giving me a low rating.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> Any driver who doesn’t give cash-tip-in-hand is already getting one star from me. By the sound of this paxhole’s attitude, I’m speculating he was hoping to get his ass kicked.


"you have to bring azz to get azz"
i don't think you giving out any azz kicking..lol


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> i was letting my mom ride with me she had a walker


Because you need to bring your mommy to do your azz kicking for you. 🤡


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> Because you need to bring your mommy to do your azz kicking for you. 🤡


i Thank God i have a loving mom, unlike you that had or have a Sanctimommy that made you what you are.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> and when we got the rating, a passanger with with a low rating, unless below 4.69 or lower and even then,
> says nothing about the rider, but a driver below 4.8 tells a passanger all they need to know.. lol



That's BS.

The pax ratings are a much better indicator as far as low ratings are concerned. Most drivers are reluctant to give bad ratings to deserving pax because of fear of retaliatory bad ratings in return, so they're much more likely to let things slide than pax are.

For the first 6 months on the job I did the DC bars every weekend and had 4.7-4.8 ratings as a consequence. As soon as I ditched the drunk crowd my ratings climbed to 4.90+ and stayed there.

Uber created their scummy ratings system as a weapon of intimidation to cow drivers into doing things that go against their own best interests. Uber loves it when drivers use ratings as a way to turn on each other by passing judgement on other drivers.

You sound more like an entitled Karen pax than a driver.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> That's BS.
> 
> The pax ratings are a much better indicator as far as low ratings are concerned. Most drivers are reluctant to give bad ratings to deserving pax because of fear of retaliatory bad ratings in return, so they're much more likely to let things slide than pax are.
> 
> ...


Well I'm telling you as a customer as a passenger my experience and I am a regular customer, every driver that is a 4.8 at least a 4.75 or lower has had issues almost all of them, no cell phone holder for example, car that's dirty inside look like it's never been vacuumed, windows dirty, either speeding or driving like a little old lady from pasadena, hard braking at stop lights or stop signs looking like they just got out of bed, in my opinion as a customer low rating of a driver tells a lot, and yes I agree don't work the bar drunk scene too much yes I agree with you on that one it will lower your ratings, almost every driver with horrendously low ratings deserve it they're not all working the bar midnight to 3:00 a.m. scene, for example the op here why is he screeching his tires turning a corner, why is he upset because of Passenger roll down a window why does the passenger need to ask to roll down the window unless it's extremely cold outside.


----------



## Rampage (7 mo ago)

It’s odd how you hate rideshare drivers and love pax no matter their behavior. Just strange.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

You're complaining about getting a 4??? Huh? The sooner you start ignoring your rating the better. It means nothing. It's an average of your LAST 500 rated trips. It's trivial at best. BTW, you should have given out a 1. Who GAF what you get in return? It's meaningless.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

zdaddy said:


> I picked this guy up, kinda pricky guy who commented that when I made a sharp left to pick him up at the Uber pickup I screeched my tires very loud and everyone was looking at me,commanded me roll down the back window, not even a "please" to talk to guard at the end of the ride I always say it was a pleasure driving you today (which I say to everyone) his response was "I know", so when he exited I gave him 4 stars, to which I get my first 4 star and of course NO TIP,, so what advantage does a driver have for giving out low stars to passengars,, it just screws us in the end as they know where its coming from.


I never gave a crap about the stars.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

It's best to give them 5-stars for being an asshole.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Jst1dreamr said:


> I never gave a crap about the stars.


When your ratings get really low and I mean low, passengers will start shuffling you, and I know this from experience because there was a couple of months I had a very very low rating because my car heater did not work in the middle of winter and I didn't have the money to fix it I was getting canceled right and left.

I can't do Uber Comfort ride for example if my rating go below 4.85


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Also when your ratings get too low, some passengers will find it easier to give you a low rating, they're basically going to look at a driver with a 4.72 well this driver must be an idiot so let me give them a low rating also, but if you have high ratings the passenger may give you a break on certain things at least some of them will, that's been my experience take it or leave,

And that's why I say the driver rating means a lot to the passenger side, but a ratings of a passenger means very little to a driver, because there's too many clown Uber drivers handing out low ratings like candy.


----------



## Rampage (7 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Also when your ratings get too low, some passengers will find it easier to give you a low rating, they're basically going to look at a driver with a 4.72 well this driver must be an idiot so let me give them a low rating also, but if you have high ratings the passenger may give you a break on certain things at least some of them will, that's been my experience take it or leave,
> 
> And that's why I say the driver rating means a lot to the passenger side, but a ratings of a passenger means very little to a driver, because there's too many clown Uber drivers handing out low ratings like candy.


You ubered in a car without heat in the winter, got low ratings and you call other drivers clowns?? Amazing.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Rampage said:


> You ubered in a car without heat in the winter, got low ratings and you call other drivers clowns?? Amazing.


I don't know why the hell I'm responding to you, but I text and are called every single passenger as soon as I got pick up to let them know the condition of my car, at least 70% of them said it was okay to pick them up, so basically they were just liars, and we don't have severe Winters where I live, it's not like it's 20 below outside, so yes I was a Uber clown for a few months I went to the dark side, so I know an Uber clown when I see one..lol


----------



## Rampage (7 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> I don't know why the hell I'm responding to you, but I text and are called every single passenger as soon as I got pick up to let them know the condition of my car, at least 70% of them said it was okay to pick them up, so basically they were just liars, and we don't have severe Winters where I live, it's not like it's 20 below outside, so yes I was a Uber clown for a few months I went to the dark side, so I know an Uber clown when I see one..lol


Is that the same time period that you took off with someone’s baby? 🤡


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Rampage said:


> Is that the same time period that you took off with someone’s baby? 🤡


Okay I asked you to drop the baby thing, but you wouldn't listen


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

OP, it is likely a coincidence that you traded 4 stars with your rider. It is _possible_ that the rider could have deduced you gave him 4 stars, but, they would have to clear the screen prompting them to rate you, then check their score to see if it dropped after the ride, and then calculate which star rating you may have given them to produce their new rating (unlike the driver, the rider does not see a break down how many of each star they have been given). Lot of work. More likely, given the mood of your pax they would not have given you 5 stars regardless.

If you had peed off the pax they would have 1-starred you, so I would call this ride a win. It also says something positive about your character in that the pax irritated you but you only 4-starred them. May drivers would have 1-starred. That's how you send a message. It's like when an Italian mob family gets a dead fish in the mail.


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

zdaddy said:


> I picked this guy up, kinda pricky guy who commented that when I made a sharp left to pick him up at the Uber pickup I screeched my tires very loud and everyone was looking at me,commanded me roll down the back window, not even a "please" to talk to guard at the end of the ride I always say it was a pleasure driving you today (which I say to everyone) his response was "I know", so when he exited I gave him 4 stars, to which I get my first 4 star and of course NO TIP,, so what advantage does a driver have for giving out low stars to passengars,, it just screws us in the end as they know where its coming from.


 at some point you will learn not to give a damn about who rates you. Even 1 star won’t matter. This just an Uber ploy to make passengers feel good. And I’m for sure not saying it’s a pleasure to drive you for what $4.41. Each his own I guess.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Taxi818 said:


> at some point you will learn not to give a damn about who rates you. Even 1 star won’t matter. This just an Uber ploy to make passengers feel good. And I’m for sure not saying it’s a pleasure to drive you for what $4.41. Each his own I guess.


But will you at least agree if a driver Falls below let's say a 4.75 or 4.7 the driver has some issues.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

zdaddy said:


> I picked this guy up, kinda pricky guy who commented that when I made a sharp left to pick him up at the Uber pickup I screeched my tires very loud and everyone was looking at me,commanded me roll down the back window, not even a "please" to talk to guard at the end of the ride I always say it was a pleasure driving you today (which I say to everyone) his response was "I know", so when he exited I gave him 4 stars, to which I get my first 4 star and of course NO TIP,, so what advantage does a driver have for giving out low stars to passengars,, it just screws us in the end as they know where its coming from.


You can't be in your emotions like this, not having control of your emotions has you screeching around the corner

So at Best, you are blessed not to come in contact with another car, that has a driver in a bad mood, driving however he sees fit. A 4 star doesn't have too much affect on your ratings unless you have like only a few ratings ...even then, this nothing to write a post about

Grow up (sorry not sorry) too many grown people whining about little things and you KNOW THIS IS NOT, the worst thing that has ever happened in your life.

Man up. The agitators are your demons... that's why you and most of the world are so bothered


----------



## Mozart27 (Jun 12, 2017)

68350 said:


> You're complaining about getting a 4??? Huh? The sooner you start ignoring your rating the better. It means nothing. It's an average of your LAST 500 rated trips. It's trivial at best. BTW, you should have given out a 1. Who GAF what you get in return? It's meaningless.


There is a benefit to rating pax at 3 or lower. The algorithm should not match you too ever again (at least on Lyft). And yes Uber's rating system is garbage...
You can also leave notes and comments on your Lyft rating.

People are strange sometimes though. In the same week: I got a poor rating, and they noted an 'unclean car.' But also got tons of 'clean car' compliments too. And I vacuumed it that particular week too... 

Can't please everyone 🤷


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> You can't be in your emotions like this, not having control of your emotions has you screeching around the corner
> 
> So at Best, you are blessed not to come in contact with another car, that has a driver in a bad mood, driving however he sees fit. A 4 star doesn't have too much affect on your ratings unless you have like only a few ratings ...even then, this nothing to write a post about
> 
> ...


I would think to many bad ratings would have a big effect on drivers who are part-time drivers, can you imagine being a part-time driver and all you do is a few trips a day and you got to wait through 500 ratings for the bad ones to fall off.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> I would think to many bad ratings would have a big effect on drivers who are part-time drivers, can you imagine being a part-time driver and all you do is a few trips a day and you got to wait through 500 ratings for the bad ones to fall off.


Did you read what I wrote? Stop whining

If it makes you worse, then don't do it. I focus on my CREATOR. He is eternal. He has been my ever present help in times of trouble. I was on Uber platform when we were pioneers. I do Uber when I feel like it. Haven't Uber-ed since April. Uber is cool for when you need it. Oh wait I mean I did Lyft in this year. Have Uber-ed since 2021.

I play the platform. If you stay off long enough they will pay you to come back on. Stay off a couple of weeks. Stay off a couple of months they will pay you big bucks.

I like bonuses that I get $50 to over $200 bonuses a day, plus my fares and tips


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> That's BS.
> 
> The pax ratings are a much better indicator as far as low ratings are concerned. Most drivers are reluctant to give bad ratings to deserving pax because of fear of retaliatory bad ratings in return, so they're much more likely to let things slide than pax are.
> 
> ...


I did mostly bar crowd at the Jersey Shore for 18 months. My rating never dropped below at 4.93. Drunks are annoying but you can make it work for you or against you.


----------



## Derek404 (Jun 18, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Lyft rating system , so much better.


To hell with Lyft and everything they stand for Pink *****es


----------



## Mike McCann (Jan 11, 2015)

zdaddy said:


> I picked this guy up, kinda pricky guy who commented that when I made a sharp left to pick him up at the Uber pickup I screeched my tires very loud and everyone was looking at me,commanded me roll down the back window, not even a "please" to talk to guard at the end of the ride I always say it was a pleasure driving you today (which I say to everyone) his response was "I know", so when he exited I gave him 4 stars, to which I get my first 4 star and of course NO TIP,, so what advantage does a driver have for giving out low stars to passengars,, it just screws us in the end as they know where its coming from.


so why would you rate someone a 4 star. They are either a 5 star or a 1 star. Remember a Passenger rating dont mean shit. i=With a 4 star rating that does nothing give him a 1 star and you will never have to deal with that Prick ever again.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Did you read what I wrote? Stop whining
> 
> If it makes you worse, then don't do it. I focus on my CREATOR. He is eternal. He has been my ever present help in times of trouble. I was on Uber platform when we were pioneers. I do Uber when I feel like it. Haven't Uber-ed since April. Uber is cool for when you need it. Oh wait I mean I did Lyft in this year. Have Uber-ed since 2021.
> 
> ...


OP a 4 star is just not that big of a deal. However I don't believe ratings do not matter. I'm convinced higher rated drivers get more rides. I'm in a downtown and get a ping 1 mile away, a quick glance at the passenger app (you should always have that open to see where the other drivers are to position yourself) shows several drivers that were closer. Yet I got the ride, the only explanation is my high rating.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Any driver who doesn’t give cash-tip-in-hand is already getting one star from me. By the sound of this paxhole’s attitude, I’m speculating he was hoping to get his ass kicked.


So if you way is correct 
What happens if $10 tip comes 2 hours later to a nice person on a fast drop at airport...1 * no more of that tipper matched again..I disagree its dumb move


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> So if you way is correct
> What happens if $10 tip comes 2 hours later to a nice person on a fast drop at airport...1 * no more of that tipper matched again..I disagree its dumb move


You said that correcty!

I have received tips from people, especially airport drops days later and the tip was higher than the norm

People are in a hurry. They order a car when they need it sometimes late. We can only do our part. Then whenever they get the chance and remember how nice we were, Bam! That tip tho!!!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> You said that correcty!
> 
> I have received tips from people, especially airport drops days later and the tip was higher than the norm
> 
> People are in a hurry. They order a car when they need it sometimes late. We can only do our part. Then whenever they get the chance and remember how nice we were, Bam! That tip tho!!!


Many are nice people half asleep. In my city I dont do much airport as i do wav to. But as you say my buddy's get screaming business tips when they land or take another uber later...my buddy's do more on 4 long trip airport tips than i do in 1 week. My city's 1 mile rides are poor tips . But most tourists are tippers and nice...so why do I gamble and 1 star them...
As I am over my 8th year now. I dont rate as much as I did before . I am a 4.98 not proud of it. It's a money think I do it for 
My avg rating in surge heyday bar crowds events was a steady 4.84..never broke a 4.7


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

zdaddy said:


> I picked this guy up, kinda pricky guy who commented that when I made a sharp left to pick him up at the Uber pickup I screeched my tires very loud and everyone was looking at me,commanded me roll down the back window, not even a "please" to talk to guard at the end of the ride I always say it was a pleasure driving you today (which I say to everyone) his response was "I know", so when he exited I gave him 4 stars, to which I get my first 4 star and of course NO TIP,, so what advantage does a driver have for giving out low stars to passengars,, it just screws us in the end as they know where its coming from.


You are lucky he didn't give you 1 star.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I was referring to the part a few four ratings will only hurt you if you only have a few ratings, and I was simply pointing out a few too many bad ratings can hurt you even if you have a lot of ratings but you are a part-time driver which means your ratings are not turning over fast enough,


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

zdaddy said:


> … so what advantage does a driver have for giving out low stars to passengars…


My policy is simply to give five stars to everyone, always, for everything; this includes doctors, restaurants, shopping, and any conceivable service. My motivation is the realization that no rating systems are genuine or effective. Down ratings only trigger scrutiny and an opportunity for imbecile-level corporate reactions. I personally memorize poor and good results from goods and services, then use word of mouth to praise or condemn such to those in my circle.


----------



## KarmaKool (Dec 30, 2016)

zdaddy said:


> I picked this guy up, kinda pricky guy who commented that when I made a sharp left to pick him up at the Uber pickup I screeched my tires very loud and everyone was looking at me,commanded me roll down the back window, not even a "please" to talk to guard at the end of the ride I always say it was a pleasure driving you today (which I say to everyone) his response was "I know", so when he exited I gave him 4 stars, to which I get my first 4 star and of course NO TIP,, so what advantage does a driver have for giving out low stars to passengars,, it just screws us in the end as they know where its coming from.


When I give a one star rating, I write the details to uber, bc I figure they gonna complain on me...


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

If you are only a part time driver, you are not dependent on side gig income. So why would you be the least bit worried about ratings? If you get deactivated from one platform, there are many other side gigs to do. Or, you can just get by with your full time income and have more free time.


----------



## cabbie1 (10 mo ago)

zdaddy said:


> I picked this guy up, kinda pricky guy who commented that when I made a sharp left to pick him up at the Uber pickup I screeched my tires very loud and everyone was looking at me,commanded me roll down the back window, not even a "please" to talk to guard at the end of the ride I always say it was a pleasure driving you today (which I say to everyone) his response was "I know", so when he exited I gave him 4 stars, to which I get my first 4 star and of course NO TIP,, so what advantage does a driver have for giving out low stars to passengars,, it just screws us in the end as they know where its coming from.


why would you even give a passenger a rating to begin with - makews no sense, and it is not going to improve your pay any


----------



## Jay1228 (Dec 22, 2016)

zdaddy said:


> I picked this guy up, kinda pricky guy who commented that when I made a sharp left to pick him up at the Uber pickup I screeched my tires very loud and everyone was looking at me,commanded me roll down the back window, not even a "please" to talk to guard at the end of the ride I always say it was a pleasure driving you today (which I say to everyone) his response was "I know", so when he exited I gave him 4 stars, to which I get my first 4 star and of course NO TIP,, so what advantage does a driver have for giving out low stars to passengars,, it just screws us in the end as they know where its coming from.


I agree Uber should wait at least 24 hrs before posting their rating on their app. But your PAX also sounds like an asshole..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

cabbie1 said:


> why would you even give a passenger a rating to begin with - makews no sense, and it is not going to improve your pay any


A five-star rating to a passenger is automatic unless we manually change it to a lower rating


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

UberGirlPBC said:


> It doesn't matter what you believe while you are lost. Excuses and complaining are not the answer. If my reply did not fit into your miserable life....then keep it moving
> 
> Scripture says many ( not a half, not some, but many) will perish....their worm is gonna go up in smoke for eternity
> 
> ...


The only whining and complaining I do is to people who shove their beliefs down other people's throats. My life is just fine.

Now I too could cobble together a 7 paragraph post stating how I think your beliefs are wrong and why I feel this way. But I would never do that because I have no right to force my beliefs on others.

And neither do you.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

cabbie1 said:


> why would you even give a passenger a rating to begin with - makews no sense, and it is not going to improve your pay any


It's required on Uber after the ride


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Blatherskite said:


> My policy is simply to give five stars to everyone, always, for everything; this includes doctors, restaurants, shopping, and any conceivable service. My motivation is the realization that no rating systems are genuine or effective. Down ratings only trigger scrutiny and an opportunity for imbecile-level corporate reactions. I personally memorize poor and good results from goods and services, then use word of mouth to praise or condemn such to those in my circle.


Kinda agree with you...dont really matter.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

*4 stars*
I wish you good luck surviving the one 4-star rating!


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> Kinda agree with you...dont really matter.


I give 5-stars if I would enjoy having them back.
1-star for all of the rest. Why would I risk getting the same pax again?


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Wil Mette said:


> I give 5-stars if I would enjoy having them back.
> 1-star for all of the rest. Why would I risk getting the same pax again?


 I drive a lot in a small market, town of 60,000. I have had some annoying passengers of course but not enough to throw away a customer with a low rating unless it's really bad. In a town this size I have a lot of repeat riders, and I like that. So if I threw away a lot of them it would definitely affect my business. But in a big city that I do drive on occasion (DC) I definitely rate differently.


----------



## Benz Guy (Aug 21, 2016)

zdaddy said:


> I picked this guy up, kinda pricky guy who commented that when I made a sharp left to pick him up at the Uber pickup I screeched my tires very loud and everyone was looking at me,commanded me roll down the back window, not even a "please" to talk to guard at the end of the ride I always say it was a pleasure driving you today (which I say to everyone) his response was "I know", so when he exited I gave him 4 stars, to which I get my first 4 star and of course NO TIP,, so what advantage does a driver have for giving out low stars to passengars,, it just screws us in the end as they know where its coming from.


Dude, only give PAX either a 1 or 5 star rating (2-4 aren’t really used as they mean nothing)… check the PAX rating befor accepting the ride, if less that a 4.5 skip that PAX. Also, the PAX doesn’t see your rating until after they rate you…


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I think I can count on one hand how many times I've given a passenger one star, you have to be doing something really bad for me to give out one star, I will give out a four star if I pick up a passenger and I wait beyond the cancel limit like one or two minutes and they get in the car and don't even say thank you or acknowledge that they took too long, I will give them a four star,

side note I have rarely experienced a bad passenger that was associated with a low rating, I have picked up many 4.7 riders or lower and have experienced very little issues,

But I have experienced Riders deciding to cancel me as a low rated driver I had very low ratings for about 2 or 3 months, some Riders will cancel low-rated drivers so in my opinion your ratings do matter as a driver,

The last time I gave out a one-star to a passenger, we were pulling up to a bunch of businesses on a main street, and I didn't have a business name for where she was going the address was not correct, I asked the passenger Which business should I stop in front of, her reply was "you f**** have the address don't you f**** know how to drive" immediate one star so as I said passenger has to do something really bad for me to give one star.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> So if I threw away a lot of them it would definitely affect my business.


You want to see them again, so do not 1-star them.


----------



## jselwyn (Aug 22, 2016)

zdaddy said:


> I picked this guy up, kinda pricky guy who commented that when I made a sharp left to pick him up at the Uber pickup I screeched my tires very loud and everyone was looking at me,commanded me roll down the back window, not even a "please" to talk to guard at the end of the ride I always say it was a pleasure driving you today (which I say to everyone) his response was "I know", so when he exited I gave him 4 stars, to which I get my first 4 star and of course NO TIP,, so what advantage does a driver have for giving out low stars to passengars,, it just screws us in the end as they know where its coming from.


Ratings are hidden. Your rider cannot know it was you that gave a one, two, three or four; unless you're his only ride but even then, they withhold posting of newbies til there was more than a couple of rides under belt.

You seem to believe you're entitled to whatever is in your head about interaction; nope, your entitled to nothing but ensuring rider name matches who you expect and then you do your job and drive as told. Doesn't need to be any communication outside of any of that.
And tips, lose the expectation; not gonna see many, especially in this inflationary economy.


----------



## butchnelson6971 (Nov 4, 2021)

zdaddy said:


> I picked this guy up, kinda pricky guy who commented that when I made a sharp left to pick him up at the Uber pickup I screeched my tires very loud and everyone was looking at me,commanded me roll down the back window, not even a "please" to talk to guard at the end of the ride I always say it was a pleasure driving you today (which I say to everyone) his response was "I know", so when he exited I gave him 4 stars, to which I get my first 4 star and of course NO TIP,, so what advantage does a driver have for giving out low stars to passengars,, it just screws us in the end as they know where its coming from.


I am a driver and passenger. I have over 5 years driving Uber and Lyft separately and a few thousand passengers on each platform. I ONLY rate 1s or 5s. Nothing in-between. I either want them back in my car or not. That is the only good or useful tool of the rating system. That goes for being a rider too. As a rider if I tip, you get a 5. If I do not tip you get a 1. I either want to be able to match up with a car or rider or not. Using the 5 star rating system for anything else is completely stupid with hugh flaws. 

For example:

It is well publicized that your earnings are basis off of your tips. "Drive with Uber and make $27 dollars and hour *including tip." But have you notice you can not rate even 1 second after the ride? You can not confirm you received a tip. Yes yes yes I know, riders do not have to tip AND I do not have to give out 5s. But their are ways around that. I now can know if I have received a tip before I pick up my next fare and always rate a 1. So it's ok Uber.

Be kind to your riders, be professional with a clean ride. Also tip your driver. It is their livelihood. If you do not, when you try to order a car you will not see any as all drivers will rate you a 3 or less and you will never again see them on your map on your phone. Fyi


----------



## cokitmoce (Mar 29, 2020)

Just don't rate people?


----------



## 12692 (Apr 14, 2015)

Jesus Christ your all a bunch of idiots I’m leaving this hate filled group more time driving and less time crying please!


----------



## UberNeophyte (6 mo ago)

zdaddy said:


> I picked this guy up, kinda pricky guy who commented that when I made a sharp left to pick him up at the Uber pickup I screeched my tires very loud and everyone was looking at me,commanded me roll down the back window, not even a "please" to talk to guard at the end of the ride I always say it was a pleasure driving you today (which I say to everyone) his response was "I know", so when he exited I gave him 4 stars, to which I get my first 4 star and of course NO TIP,, so what advantage does a driver have for giving out low stars to passengars,, it just screws us in the end as they know where its coming from.


The uber rating system isn't exactly fair to us drivers-start there.


----------



## Rampage (7 mo ago)

12692 said:


> Jesus Christ your all a bunch of idiots I’m leaving this hate filled group more time driving and less time crying please!


They always announce their exit.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> Total Fk-ing BS, we as drivers don't know who the hell rated us 4 stars,
> and when we got the rating, a passanger with with a low rating, unless below 4.69 or lower and even then,
> says nothing about the rider, but a driver below 4.8 tells a passanger all they need to know.. lol
> i had a low passanger rating for about year and i tip, know why i had the low rating,
> ...


I knew who gave me my one star rating and it wasn’t even the pax that was in my car when ai got hit but this drunk Hispanic guy that was playing games with me because he put the wrong address in for where he wanted to go, so you know who they are and actually Uber confirmed it by the date of the rating.

I have no issue with getting a one star and told Uber the guy was drunk, only spoke in Spanish to me and once out of the Car he answered his phone in English and was laughing about what he did, so ya know I will gladly take that one star and give him one seeing he was a 4.6 when I picked him up.

I am now at 4.99 and have 318 five stars to my one star, so ya know I ain’t worrying and that is out of 555 rides since April.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

I do believe riders canl know if you gave them a 1 star. If they check their rating, as I do often, it's not hard to find it and retaliate. But I don't worry about that and I don't believe you should only rate 1 or 5 stars. 

I rate 5 95% of the time. But then I figured why should the rider who made me wait 3 minutes and not apologize be rated the same as the great rider? So I give them 4 stars, just to be more accurate.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

Personally I do not believe in the miserable and superficial 5 Star Rating system .... it is a straight up joke of a system to rate the performance of an organization or individual.

The OP gave 4 Starts to a passenger and got 4 Starts in return. He's lucky I was not the passenger, I would have given a 1 Star in retaliation for the 4 Star.

.


----------



## The Uber Guru Sydney (May 20, 2019)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I do believe riders canl know if you gave them a 1 star. If they check their rating, as I do often, it's not hard to find it and retaliate. But I don't worry about that and I don't believe you should only rate 1 or 5 stars.
> 
> I rate 5 95% of the time. But then I figured why should the rider who made me wait 3 minutes and not apologize be rated the same as the great rider? So I give them 4 stars, just to be more accurate.


I have always been cautious, if I want to rate a passenger below 5, I rate 5 first make a note of the time of trip, then go back in later and adjust my rating 

I have always been paranoid 8f I rate low immediately I might get a revenge low rating from the rider 

One night I picked up an obnoxious couple, I could not wait for them to exit the car, my plan was to rate them 2* much later 

When I finally had time to go back in, I was halted in my tracks, as obnoxious as they were, they had r
Tipped me $10 for a $12 trip, so I withdrew adjusting the rating


----------



## The Uber Guru Sydney (May 20, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I knew who gave me my one star rating and it wasn’t even the pax that was in my car when ai got hit but this drunk Hispanic guy that was playing games with me because he put the wrong address in for where he wanted to go, so you know who they are and actually Uber confirmed it by the date of the rating.
> 
> I have no issue with getting a one star and told Uber the guy was drunk, only spoke in Spanish to me and once out of the Car he answered his phone in English and was laughing about what he did, so ya know I will gladly take that one star and give him one seeing he was a 4.6 when I picked him up.
> 
> I am now at 4.99 and have 318 five stars to my one star, so ya know I ain’t worrying and that is out of 555 rides since April.


I have 7028 fares 

My past 500 are 496-1-0-0-3

My 3 X 1star occurred over 2 weekends, with no reason given 

My overall rating is 4.97 (was 4.98 briefly) 

I know it will take 9 months to remove the 3x 1 stars 

So I get 9 months to focus on other things, as any rating below 5 will bring my 4.97 back to 4.95


----------



## MelodySings (5 mo ago)

Rampage said:


> You ubered in a car without heat in the winter, got low ratings and you call other drivers clowns?? Amazing.


HAHAHA I mean...I wasn't going to say anything but...you did for me.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MelodySings said:


> HAHAHA I mean...I wasn't going to say anything but...you did for me.


Hey I did what I had to do, I'm not proud of it, people that asked me about doing transportation for a living I usually tell them it will tell you a lot about human nature, and that two months did teach me a lot, as I said earlier I called every passenger and told them my heater was not working except for a few they all said they were okay with it, all of them had normal conversations with me in the car, so it showed that many people can lie and smile at you through their teeth, but feel a certain way otherwise because my rating go down very quickly.


----------



## UberNeophyte (6 mo ago)

see this thread too:








Customers abusing rating system


They like them so much you felt compelled to create a post about bad ratings 😆 🤣 😂 Are you making the mistake of looking for consistency from a fruit loop?




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## MelodySings (5 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Hey I did what I had to do, I'm not proud of it, people that asked me about doing transportation for a living I usually tell them it will tell you a lot about human nature, and that two months did teach me a lot, as I said earlier I called every passenger and told them my heater was not working except for a few they all said they were okay with it, all of them had normal conversations with me in the car, so it showed that many people can lie and smile at you through their teeth, but feel a certain way otherwise because my rating go down very quickly.


I feel ya i feel ya. I would rather somebody be up front with me. When I was riding a lot more and not driving, I had a nightmare driver at 2:30am... I was in the middle of nowhere and couldn't even get somebody to pick me up..Just kept "finding driver" for almost an hour. Then the guy that finally took my drive called me like "hey, I am not actually in the car that I have listed." I didnt have another option so I had to let him take me. He was stoned out of his mind. I was tapping him on the shoulder to stay awake...I was alone and he was just a nightmare of a drive. Even then i didnt rate him under 5 stars. I just don't rate people lower ever. Never have once. But honestly when i am driving and I make a blunder, i just say "whoops sorry about that dont give me a bad rating" and make them laugh about it. I have 5 stars right now, but i have only been driving for 2 months. I imagine its only a matter of time before somebody gets pissed enough for me not to b able to recover.


----------



## injunred73 (10 mo ago)

zdaddy said:


> I picked this guy up, kinda pricky guy who commented that when I made a sharp left to pick him up at the Uber pickup I screeched my tires very loud and everyone was looking at me,commanded me roll down the back window, not even a "please" to talk to guard at the end of the ride I always say it was a pleasure driving you today (which I say to everyone) his response was "I know", so when he exited I gave him 4 stars, to which I get my first 4 star and of course NO TIP,, so what advantage does a driver have for giving out low stars to passengars,, it just screws us in the end as they know where its coming from.


PAX don't rate you 4 stars when you rate them 4 stars, they get mad and rate you 1 star. If a pax is an idiot why rate 4? You might get them again, rate them a one and you'll never see them again.

As far as tips, most pax still have the mentality that they don't need to tip because Uber used to make them believe the pricing was "all inclusive" and no need to tip, i used to have pax tell me that uber told them the tip is auto included.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

injunred73 said:


> PAX don't rate you 4 stars when you rate them 4 stars, they get mad and rate you 1 star. If a pax is an idiot why rate 4? You might get them again, rate them a one and you'll never see them again.
> 
> As far as tips, most pax still have the mentality that they don't need to tip because Uber used to make them believe the pricing was "all inclusive" and no need to tip, i used to have pax tell me that uber told them the tip is auto included.


I can confirm cuz I started driving Uber in late 2014 I have passengers telling me that also that the tip was included in the fare, have a interesting story I can tell about that later involving a group of four passengers.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Uber's Guber said:


> Any driver who doesn’t give cash-tip-in-hand is already getting one star from me. By the sound of this paxhole’s attitude, I’m speculating he was hoping to get his ass kicked.


Any driver who doesn't give you cash tip?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Anubis said:


> Any driver who doesn't give you cash tip?


Reading comprehension not your strong suit?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Uber's Guber said:


> Reading comprehension not your strong suit?


According to your paragraph, any driver who doesn't give you cash tip is 1 Starred


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Anubis said:


> According to your paragraph, any driver who doesn't give you cash tip is 1 Starred


LOL haha, da Guber in me can’t rite fer shit when it matter da most!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Wackypete2 (May 3, 2018)

Benz Guy said:


> Also, the PAX doesn’t see your rating until after they rate you…


But pax CAN change their rating of you within a 30 day period. It is for this reason I almost never give anything other than 5 star. I don't mind 1 stars but retaliatory 1 stars are not fair, as is the whole rating system. 

Peter


----------

